# SLAAN-esh



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just a quick question:Is there a link between the names of the Slaan and the Chaos god Slaanesh?


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

there probably is


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

yaay sexy frogs kiss me and i turn into the prince of darkness


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

There's nothing sexier than a fat naked frog.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

never noticed that before they must been thought of by the same guy


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

There was in the dim and distant past but i cannot for the life of me remember the details.

Cobwebs stir in the deep recesses of Vash brain....

I think it was the old ones/Slaan's power that released/formed the Prince of Pleasure in an old version of the background fluff much like the Eldar did in 40k.


----------



## La Bete (Mar 14, 2008)

That sounds familiar to me. I think that was either in the 2nd Ed WHFB or 1st Ed WHFRP.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Slann is not spelled that way either:

http://uk.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.uk?do=Individual&code=99110208044&orignav=13


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

nahh i don, think so at all


----------



## Purge (Mar 24, 2008)

There is only one similarity between the Slann and Slaanesh. That is that both names use the letters S, L, A & N. Apart from that they are completely seperate... the Slann were created by the Old Ones, who I believe were great enemies of Chaos.


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

i thought the elves created slaanhesh? in the eldar and high elves, talk about the cult of pleasure, and through what the fuck ever slaanesh was created .

quite funny if the lizard men where worshipping there enemy thou!!

i akways had this thought that the old ones where necrons?


----------



## Purge (Mar 24, 2008)

Lore-Colten said:


> i thought the elves created slaanhesh? in the eldar and high elves, talk about the cult of pleasure, and through what the fuck ever slaanesh was created .
> 
> quite funny if the lizard men where worshipping there enemy thou!!
> 
> i akways had this thought that the old ones where necrons?


Two seperate games. Two seperate backgrounds.

In 40k, Slaanesh was created by the Eldar becoming depraved and giving in to the darkest side of their nature.

In WFB I don't think there ever was a 'birth ' of Slaanesh (I don't remember hearing of it anyway). Yes, there was a cult of pleasure that worshipped Slaanesh, that's where Dark Elves come from (i'm simplifying...it was a little more complicated overall).

Lizardmen are good guys, not Chaos worshippers. They (the Slann) were the first children of the Old Ones (in WFB lore) and sworn enemies of Chaos.

In 40k the Old Ones were the enemies of the Necrontyr. They were immortal (or very long lived) whilst the necrontyr had very short lifespans. This led to the Necrontyr becoming jealous of the Old Ones and going to war with them. The Old Ones apparently created the Eldar, Orks and even Humans. The Necrontyr (I think the Eldar call them Yngir, right?) were a completely seperate race that awoke the Star Gods (C'tan) and started worshipping them.


----------

